# الرد على اسئلة الشيخ وسام عبد الله السبعة التى عجز المسيحيين عن الرد عليها!



## Abdel Messih (3 سبتمبر 2012)

:new5:

:new5: سلام المسيح لمن يقبله ولا سلام قال الرب للأشرار :new5:

:new5:

يطرح الشيخ وسام عبد الله اسئلته مراراً و تكراراً , و قد تم الرد عليها  مرات عديدة , و ها نحن نضع أمامكم رداً آخر على هذه الاسئلة التى يظُن أن  لا إجابة لها ..

مبدئياً نُعرفكم بالشيخ وسام عبد الله

هو أحد شيوخ الإسلام الذى يتدعى انه درس المسيحية لمدة عشرين سنة , فى حين نجده لا يفقه الفا فيتا اللاهوت المسيحى

كان قد خاض مناظرة مع أبينا القمص عبد المسيح استاذ اللاهوت الدفاعى , و ظل  يُناظره لمدة تُقارب الخمس ساعات , و هو يظُن أنه كى يُثبت أبينا القمص  عبد المسيح أن المسيح هو الله فلابد أن يُثبت أنه هو الآب , وعجبى !!

يقوم باتصلات بقساوسة و قمامصة الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية و مفهم  المسلميين الذين يستمعون إليه أن لا ردود لهم و أنهم هاربين من المناظرات ,  بتبقى الإتصالات دى تقريباً كل يوم على أخر الليل الساعة 10 او 11 ,  الكاهن يمكن يكون نايم يمكن يبقى عنده اجتماع او قاعد مع اسرته و مش فاضى  للعب العيال ده , و الشيخ الفاضل يتصل بيه على أخر الليل عشان يفهم الجهال  الذين يسمعوه بأن لا جواب على اسئلته

و قد تم فضح أكاذيب هذه الإتصالات عندما أتصل هذا الشيخ بأستاذ أخريستوس آنيستى Akristus_Anstee بروم يسوع المسيح هو الطريق

أيضاً نجد ردوداً رائعة لخادم الرب الشماس بطرس بروم زلزال

و أيضاً قد تم فتح موضوع ههنا بمنتدى الكنيسة باسم : سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام عبد الله واثبات جهلة

و الآن نضع أمامكم الاسئلة السبعة التى يظُن أن المسيحيين عجزوا عن الرد عليها :



> 1 - أين قال المسيح أنا الله ؟
> 2 - أين طلب المسيح العبادة؟
> 3 - أين قال المسيح أنا الله الظاهر في الجسد؟
> 4 - أين تكلم المسيح عن الخطيئة الأصلية؟
> ...


و نقتبس سؤال سؤال و نرد عليه



> 1 - أين قال المسيح أنا الله ؟


الحقيقة هى أن الكتاب المقدس ليس فيه هذه الأحرف على لسان المسيح " انا الله " لعدة اسباب منها

أن إلهنا ليس اسمه الله , بل اسمه يهوه
[Q-BIBLE]
Exo 3:14 فقال الله لموسى: «اهيه الذي اهيه». وقال: «هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل: اهيه ارسلني اليكم».
Exo_3:15 وقال الله ايضا لموسى: «هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل: يهوه اله ابائكم اله ابراهيم واله اسحاق واله يعقوب ارسلني اليكم. هذا اسمي الى الابد وهذا ذكري الى دور فدور.
[/Q-BIBLE]

و أيضاً :

[Q-BIBLE]
Psa_83:18 ويعلموا أنك اسمك يهوه وحدك العلي على كل الأرض.
[/Q-BIBLE]و أيضاً :

[Q-BIBLE]
Jer_16:21 [لذلك هئنذا أعرفهم هذه المرة يدي وجبروتي فيعرفون أن اسمي يهوه].
[/Q-BIBLE]

و أيضاً :

[Q-BIBLE]
Hos_12:5 والرب إله الجنود يهوه اسمه.
[/Q-BIBLE]

و أيضاً :

[Q-BIBLE]
Amo_4:13 فإنه هوذا الذي صنع الجبال وخلق الريح وأخبر الإنسان ما هو فكره الذي يجعل الفجر ظلاما ويمشي على مشارف الأرض يهوه إله الجنود اسمه.
[/Q-BIBLE]

و أيضاً :

[Q-BIBLE]
Amo_5:8 الذي صنع الثريا والجبار ويحول ظل الموت صبحا ويظلم النهار كالليل. الذي يدعو مياه البحر ويصبها على وجه الأرض يهوه اسمه.
[/Q-BIBLE]

و أيضاً :

[Q-BIBLE]
Amo_9:6 الذي بنى في السماء علاليه وأسس على الأرض قبته الذي يدعو مياه البحر ويصبها على وجه الأرض يهوه اسمه.
[/Q-BIBLE]

و غيره من الآيات الكثيرة التى تُثبت أن إلهنا أسمه " يهوه " و ليس " الله "

و فى الترجمة السبعينية تُرجم اسمه " يهوه - יהוה "
إلى :
" إيجو إيمى - Ἐγώ εἰμι " و التى تعنى أنا كائن أو انا أكون
و إلى :
" هُو أون - ὁ ὤν " و التى تعنى ايضاً الكائن
و إلى :
" كيريوس - Κύριος " و التى تعنى الرب أو الإله أو السيد

و نجد أن المسيح فى العهد الجديد , قد أستخدم الثلاثة !!

فمثلاً قد أستخدم " إيجو إيمى - Ἐγώ εἰμι " و التى تعنى أنا كائن أو انا أكون حينما قال :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 8:58 قال لهم يسوع: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن».
[/Q-BIBLE]
و فى اليونانية نجدها هكذا :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 8:58 εἶπεν αὐτοῖς ᾿Ιησοῦς· ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, πρὶν ᾿Αβραὰμ γενέσθαι ἐγὼ εἰμί.
[/Q-BIBLE]

و نجده أستخدم " هُو أون - ὁ ὤν " و التى تعنى ايضاً الكائن حينما قال :
[Q-BIBLE]
Rev 1:8 أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية، يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي، القادر على كل شيء.
[/Q-BIBLE]
و فى اليونانية نجدها هكذا :
[Q-BIBLE]
Rev 1:8 ᾿Εγώ εἰμι τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω, λέγει Κύριος ὁ Θεός, ὁ ὢν καὶ ὁ ἦν καὶ ὁ ἐρχόμενος, ὁ παντοκράτωρ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

و نجده أيضاً يستخدم " كيريوس - Κύριος " و التى تعنى الرب أو الإله أو السيد حينما قال مثلاً :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 13:13 أنتم تدعونني معلما وسيدا وحسنا تقولون لأني أنا كذلك.
[/Q-BIBLE]
و فى اليونانية نجدها هكذا :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 13:13 ὑμεῖς φωνεῖτέ με ὁ Διδάσκαλος καὶ ὁ Κύριος, καὶ καλῶς λέγετε· εἰμὶ γάρ.
[/Q-BIBLE]​

و بهذا فهو فعلاً قد قال حقاً أنا هو يهوه الذى هو الإله الحقيقى إله المسيحيين

أيضاً نجد شهادة واضحة فى سفر الرؤيا من المسيح عن لاهوته

[Q-BIBLE]
Rev 4:1 بعد هذا نظرت وإذا باب مفتوح في السماء، والصوت الأول الذي سمعته  كبوق يتكلم معي قائلا: «اصعد إلى هنا فأريك ما لا بد أن يصير بعد هذا».
Rev 4:2 وللوقت صرت في الروح، وإذا عرش موضوع في السماء، وعلى العرش جالس.
Rev 4:3 وكان الجالس في المنظر شبه حجر اليشب والعقيق، وقوس قزح حول العرش في المنظر شبه الزمرد.
[/Q-BIBLE]
و يكمل القديس يوحنا فى وصف المنظر الأكثر من رائعفى وصف الجالس على العرش و ما هو حول العرش فيصل إلى عدد 8 و يقول :
[Q-BIBLE]
Rev 4:8 والأربعة الحيوانات لكل واحد منها ستة أجنحة حولها ومن داخل مملوة عيونا، ولا تزال نهارا وليلا قائلة: «قدوس قدوس قدوس، الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء، الذي كان والكائن والذي يأتي».
Rev 4:9 وحينما تعطي الحيوانات مجدا وكرامة وشكرا للجالس على العرش، الحي إلى أبد الآبدين،
Rev 4:10 يخر الأربعة والعشرون شيخا قدام الجالس على العرش، ويسجدون للحي إلى أبد الآبدين، ويطرحون أكاليلهم أمام العرش قائلين:
Rev 4:11 «أنت مستحق أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة، لأنك أنت خلقت كل الأشياء، وهي بإرادتك كائنة وخلقت».
[/Q-BIBLE]
و نراه يُكمل ايضاً إلى أن يصل فى الاصحاح الخامس عدد 13 فيقول :
[Q-BIBLE]
Rev 5:13 وكل خليقة مما في السماء وعلى الأرض وتحت الأرض، وما على البحر، كل ما فيها، سمعتها قائلة: «للجالس على العرش وللحمل البركة والكرامة والمجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين».
Rev 5:14 وكانت الحيوانات الأربعة تقول: «آمين». والشيوخ الأربعة والعشرون خروا وسجدوا للحي إلى أبد الآبدين.
[/Q-BIBLE]
و نرى فى عدد 5 من الاصحاح الخادى و العشرين :
[Q-BIBLE]
Rev 21:5 وقال الجالس على العرش: «ها أنا أصنع كل شيء جديدا». وقال لي: «اكتب، فإن هذه الأقوال صادقة وأمينة».
Rev 21:6 ثم قال لي: «قد تم! أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية. أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا.
Rev 21:7 من يغلب يرث كل شيء، وأكون له إلها وهو يكون لي ابنا.
Rev 21:8 وأما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة  وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت، الذي  هو الموت الثاني».
[/Q-BIBLE]
ثم نرى ايضاً فى عدد 12 من الأصحاح الثانى و العشرين يقول :
[Q-BIBLE]
Rev 22:12 «وها أنا آتي سريعا وأجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله.
Rev 22:13 أنا الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية، الأول والآخر».
[/Q-BIBLE]
و السؤال الآن من هو الجالس على العرش ؟
من هو الألف و الياء ؟
من هو الاول و الأخر ؟
من هو البداية و النهاية ؟
من هو القدوس الذى تُسبح له الحيوانات الأربعة ليلاً و نهاراً ؟
من هو الرب الإله القادر على كُل شئ الذى كان و الكائن و الذى يأتى ؟
من هو الذى له المجد و الكرامة و الشكر إلى أبد الآبدين ؟
من هو الذى سجد و خرّ له الأربعة و العشرون شيخاً و طرحوا أكاليلهم أمام عرشه ؟
من هو الذى يصنع كُل شئ جديداً ؟
من هو الذى يكون للغالب إلها و الغالب يكون له ابناً ؟

[Q-BIBLE]
Rev 22:16 «أنا يسوع، أرسلت ملاكي لأشهد لكم بهذه الأمور عن الكنائس. أنا أصل وذرية داود. كوكب الصبح المنير».
Rev 22:17 والروح والعروس يقولان: «تعال». ومن يسمع فليقل: «تعال». ومن يعطش فليأت. ومن يرد فليأخذ ماء حياة مجانا
Rev 22:18 لأني أشهد لكل من يسمع أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب: إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب.
Rev 22:19 وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من  سفر الحياة، ومن المدينة المقدسة، ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب.
Rev 22:20 يقول الشاهد بهذا: «نعم! أنا آتي سريعا». آمين. تعال أيها الرب يسوع.
Rev 22:21 نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم. آمين.
[/Q-BIBLE]

يسوع المسيح هو يهوه الإله الحقيقى الرب الكائن و الذى كان و الذى يأتى  الألف و الياء البداية و النهاية الأول و الأخر القادر على كل شئ أصل و  ذرية داود :coptic_ichtys:

و نأتى الآن إلى السؤال الثانى :



> 2 - أين طلب المسيح العبادة؟


و فى الحقيقة , إنى لا أعتبره سؤالاً ثانياً إذا أتى بعد السؤال الأول "  أين طلب المسيح العبادة " لإنه طالما طلب العبادة فإذاً هو الله , و إذا  أعلن أنه الله فهو يطلُب العبادة , و إذا أعلن أنه هو يهوه الإله القدير  الذى يعبده أناس الله القديسيين منذ البدء فهو بهذا قد طلب العبادة , لإن  الإله القدير و الحقيقى الذى أسمه يهوه , قد طلب العبادة كما نرى :

1 - :
[Q-BIBLE]
Deu 6:1 «وهذه هي الوصايا والفرائض والأحكام التي أمر الرب إلهكم أن أعلمكم لتعملوها في الأرض التي أنتم عابرون إليها لتمتلكوها
( إلى أن نصل للعدد الثالث عشر )
Deu 6:13 الرب إلهك تتقي وإياه تعبد وباسمه تحلف.
[/Q-BIBLE]
و فى العبرية نرى أن الرب الإله هو يهوه و مذكور إسماً
[Q-BIBLE]
Deu 6:1 וזאת המצוה החקים והמשׁפטים אשׁר צוה יהוה אלהיכם ללמד אתכם לעשׂות בארץ אשׁר אתם עברים שׁמה לרשׁתה׃
( إلى أن نصل للعدد الثالث عشر )
Deu 6:13 את־יהוה אלהיך תירא ואתו תעבד ובשׁמו תשׁבע׃
[/Q-BIBLE]
و هنا نرى أن الرب " يهوه " قد أوصى و أمر بعبادته , و قد أثبتنا أن المسيح هو الرب " يهوه " فالمسيح قد طلب العبادة فعلاً

2 - :
[Q-BIBLE]
Deu 10:12 «فالآن يا إسرائيل ماذا يطلب منك الرب إلهك إلا أن تتقي الرب إلهك لتسلك في كل طرقه وتحبه وتعبد الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك
[/Q-BIBLE]
و فى العبرية نرى أن الرب الإله هو يهوه و مذكور إسماً
[Q-BIBLE]
Deu 10:12 ועתה ישׂראל מה יהוה אלהיך שׁאל מעמך כי אם־ליראה את־יהוה אלהיך ללכת בכל־דרכיו ולאהבה אתו ולעבד את־יהוה אלהיך בכל־לבבך ובכל־נפשׁך׃
[/Q-BIBLE]
و فى هذه الآية قد طلب الرب " يهوه " العبادة , و قد أثبتنا ان المسيح هو الرب " يهوه " , فالمسيح هو من طلب العبادة
و يُكرر الرب " يهوه " نفس الطلب فى العدد العشرين

3 - :
[Q-BIBLE]
Deu 10:20 الرب إلهك تتقي. إياه تعبد وبه تلتصق وباسمه تحلف.
[/Q-BIBLE]
و فى العبرية نرى أن الرب الإله هو يهوه و مذكور إسماً
[Q-BIBLE]
Deu 10:20 את־יהוה אלהיך תירא אתו תעבד ובו תדבק ובשׁמו תשׁבע׃
[/Q-BIBLE]

و هنا أيضاً قد طلب الرب الإله " يهوه " العبادة , و قد تم إثبات ان المسيح  هو الرب " يهوه " فالمسيح هو من طلب العبادة , فإذاً من يُكرر شبهة كهذه  نستطيع أن نُطلق عليه " حافظ مش فاهم " و غيرها فى آيات كثيرة أمر الرب "  يهوه " بعبادته و طلبها , و لكن نكتفى بالثلاثة آيات الموضوعة الآن من  العهد القديم

و نأتى الآن أيضاً إلى البعض من العهد الجديد :

نرى فى العهد الجديد أن المسيح قال لله الآب :

[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 17:1 تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال: «أيها الآب قد أتت الساعة. مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك أيضا
( إلى أن نصل للعدد العاشر )
Joh 17:10 وكل ما هو لي فهو لك وما هو لك فهو لي وأنا ممجد فيهم.
[/Q-BIBLE]
و الحقيقة لا أعلم كيف كان يُفسرها السيخ وسام عبد الله الدارس للمسيحية عشرين سنة و لكن لنستكمل معاً

1 - :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 4:23 ولكن تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق لأن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له.
[/Q-BIBLE]
الساجدون الحقيقيون الذين يسجدون للآب بالروح و الحق هم أيضاً يسجدون للابن  بالروح و الحق , و الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين بالروح و الحق و المسيح  كذلك , لأن كُل ما هو للآب بلا استثناء هو للابن , علماً بأن السجود هنا لا  يعنى فقط السجود او الانحناء , او سجود الاحترام و التقدير , و إنما سجود  العبادة , و لنرى معاً النص فى اليونانية :

[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 4:23 ἀλλὰ ἔρχεται ὥρα, καὶ νῦν ἐστιν, ὅτε οἱ ἀληθινοὶ προσκυνηταὶ προσκυνήσουσι τῷ πατρὶ ἐν πνεύματι καὶ ἀληθείᾳ· καὶ γὰρ ὁ πατὴρ τοιούτους ζητεῖ τοὺς προσκυνοῦντας αὐτόν.
[/Q-BIBLE]
و لنرى معانى الكلمات , فقد أتت كلمتين و هما :
1 - προσκυνηταὶ
 2 - προσκυνήσουσι - προσκυνοῦντας ( و الكلمتين أصلهم واحد )

 فالأولى : προσκυνηταὶ
 نرى معناها فى قامويس سترونج Strong's Hebrew and Greek Dictionary :
 G4353
 προσκυνητής
 proskunētēs
 pros-koo-nay-tace'
 From G4352; an adorer: - worshipper.​ 
و معناها عابد

و الثانية هى أصل الأولى و نراها فى نفس المرجع السابق :
 G4352
 προσκυνέω
 proskuneō
 pros-koo-neh'-o
  From G4314 and probably a derivative of G2965 (meaning to kiss, like a  dog licking his master’s hand); to fawn or crouch to, that is,  (literally or figuratively) prostrate oneself in homage (do reverence  to, adore): - worship.​ 
و معناها عبادة

2 - :

[Q-BIBLE] Joh 5:19 فقال يسوع لهم: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل. لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.[/Q-BIBLE]


مهما عمل الآب يعمله الابن ايضاً
حسناً جداً
الآب طلب السجود و العبادة ( Joh 4:23 ) فالابن ايضاً طلبهما , لإن مهما يفعل ذاك " الآب " يفعله الابن كذلك

3 - :

[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 5:23 لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله.
[/Q-BIBLE]
و السؤال الآن للشيخ وسام عبد الله الدارس عشرين سنة و من يُصدقوا كلامه الهش , كيف يتم إكرام الآب ؟
أظن على الأقل بالسجود و العبادة
فكيف يطلُب الابن من الجميع أن يُعطوا لع نفس الكرامة التى لله الحقيقى ( Joh 17:3 ) ؟

بل و إضافة إلى هذا نرى المسيح قد قال :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 15:15 لا أعود أسميكم عبيدا لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده لكني قد سميتكم أحباء لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي.
[/Q-BIBLE]

فبأى سُلطة يقول لهم المسيح لا أعود أسميكم عبيداً ( بمفهوم الآية الذى لن نشرحه الآن ) إذا لم يكُن هو الإله و المعبود الحقيقى ؟

نترك الاجابة لكُل من يبحث عن الحق

و نكتفى بهذا القدر من الآيات من العهد الجديد لإثبات أن المسيح حقاً قد طلب العبادة :coptic_ichtys:

نأتى الآن للسؤال الثالث :


> 3 - أين قال المسيح أنا الله الظاهر في الجسد؟


طالما أثبتنا أن المسيح هو إلهاً و انساناً فى نفس الوقت , فإذاً هو الله المتجسد و بإعلانه !!

فلا أعلم من أى عقل يأتى هذا السؤال , فمن هو الله المتجسد إلا الذى هو انساناً و إلهاً فى نفس الوقت !!

واضح ان الشيخ وسام الذى درس عشرين سنة , هو شيخ حافظ مش فاهم ليس إلا ..

و الآن ايضاً نضع شهادات أخرى لإثبات أن إلوهية المسيح و أنه هو الله المتجسد

1 - :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 3:13  وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان
[/Q-BIBLE]

فكيف كان المسيح " ابن الانسان " فى السماء و من ثم نزل ؟
هل كانت بدايته منذ ولادته , أم أنه كان فى السماء قبل نزوله ؟

نرى القديس بولس الرسول يقول عنه :
[Q-BIBLE]
Col 1:15  الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور، بكر كل خليقة. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فإذا كان المسيح هو أصل كُل خليقة فكيف تكون بدايته منذ أن ولد ؟
بل أنه كان فى السماء قبل نزوله

يقول أيضاً المسيح :
[Q-BIBLE]
Mat 22:42  «ماذا تظنون في المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟» قالوا له: «ابن داود». 
Mat 22:43  قال لهم: «فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا: 
Mat 22:44  قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك؟ 
Mat 22:45  فإن كان داود يدعوه ربا فكيف يكون ابنه؟» 
[/Q-BIBLE]
كيف يكون المسيح هو ابن داود و فى نفس الوقت هو ربه إلا اذا كان هو الرب المتجسد ؟

يُعلّق القديس كيرلس السكندرى عمود الدين قائلاً :

{ أرأيت كيف - بوضوح - أظهر ذاته بأنه رب داود ؟ إذن كيف يمكن لهذا الذى هو من نسل داود , أن يكون ربه , و يجلس عن يمين الآب , إن لم يكن هو الله الذى لبِسَ ( التحف ) بكل ما هو بشرى ؟ لأن بعبارة " ابن داود و رب " أظهر هذا الذى وُلِد من العذراء , أى أظهر ذاته . لكن أولئك بالطبع عندما سَمعوا هذه الشهادة جُرِّدوا و توقفوا عن معارضتهم مثلما سجَّل الإنجيلي , لأنه يقول " فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة. ومن ذلك اليوم لم يجسر أحد أن يسأله بتة " ( مت 22 : 47 ) }

المرجع : كتاب والدةُ الإله , للقديس كيرلس السكندري , مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس المركز الأرثوذكسى للدراسات الآبائية بالقاهرة , نصوص آبائية - 162 - , ترجمة عن اليونانية د. جورج عوض إبراهيم , مراجعة د. نصحي عبد الشهيد , ص : 38 - 39 .

فإذاً المسيح حقاً أعلن أنه هو الرب المتجسد , بعيداً عن جهل الشيخ وسام عبد الله :coptic_ichtys:

و نأتى لسؤال الشيخ وسام عبد الله الرابع :


> 4 - أين تكلم المسيح عن الخطيئة الأصلية؟


و أنا اسأل الشيخ وسام الذى درس المسيحية عشرين سنة , لماذا يتكلم المسيح عن الخطيئة الأصلية ؟
هل أتى المسيح لفداء آدم و غفران خطيئته فقط , أم أتى للعالم كله ؟

فى الحقيقة قد أتى المسيح للعالم بأكمله , و عن هذا فقد قال المسيح أنه أتى بالفعل لمغرفة خطايا كُل العالم , كما نرى :
1 - :
[Q-BIBLE]
Mat 20:28  كما أن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليخدم بل ليخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

2 - :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 3:16  لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. 
Joh 3:17  لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

3 - :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 12:47  وإن سمع أحد كلامي ولم يؤمن فأنا لا أدينه لأني لم آت لأدين العالم بل لأخلص العالم. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فياليت هذا الذى أتدعى كذباً انه دارس للمسيحية لمدة عشرين سنة أن يفهم و يجيبنا , لماذا يتكلم المسيح عن الخطيئة الأصلية , إذا كان قد أتى لغفران خطايا العالم كله :coptic_ichtys:

و نأتى الآن للسؤال الأخير و هو السؤال الخامس , و الذى قسمه الشيخ وسام عبد الله بجهله لثلاثة اسئلة !! :


> 5 - أين قال المسيح أنا الله الإبن؟
> 6 - أين قال المسيح أنا الله الكلمة؟
> 7 - أين قال المسيح أنا الله الأقنوم الثاني؟


الشيخ وسام عبد الله يُريد هذه الأحرف " الله الابن " , " الله الكلمة " , " الله الأقنوم الثانى " , هو بجهله يرى أنه طالما وردت لفظ " الله الآب " فيجب أن ترد لفظة " الله الابن " ليكون ابن الله هو الله
و يجب أن ترد كلمة " الله الكلمة " ليكون الكلمة هو الله ( معتبراً بجهل ان الكلمة غير الابن )
و يجب أن ترد لفظة " الله الأقنوم الثانى " و فى هذا جهل ايضاً و غباء , و سنبينه فى وقته

أما الآن فسنثبت أن الكلمة هو الابن , لإن الشيخ وسام بتقسيمه السؤال لأثنين , أظهر جهلاً و غباء بسؤاله لهذا السؤال

فالكلمة هو الابن كما نرى مثلاً فى الآيات التالية :

1 - :
الكلمة كُل شئ به كان و بغيره لم يكُن شئ مما كان :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 1:1  في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. 
Joh 1:2  هذا كان في البدء عند الله. 
Joh 1:3  كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
و يقول القديس بولس عن الابن ايضاً :
[Q-BIBLE]
Heb 1:2  كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه - الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء، الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فالكلمة هو الابن و آيات أخرى تُثبت هذا , و لكن لن نضعها الآن , لإن من المفترض أن من درس عشرين سنة مسيحية يكون على الأقل فاهم كدا !!

و الآن , لا توجد آية قال فيها المسيح بهذه الطريقة الحرفية الساذجة " انا الله الكلمة " أو " أنا الله الابن " , لكنه قد أعلن أنه هو ابن الله , و ابن الله هو الله , و سنثبت هذا الآن بمشيئة المسيح :

1 - :
[Q-BIBLE]
Mar 14:61  أما هو فكان ساكتا ولم يجب بشيء. فسأله رئيس الكهنة أيضا: «أأنت المسيح ابن المبارك؟» 
Mar 14:62  فقال يسوع: «أنا هو. وسوف تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا في سحاب السماء». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

2 - :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 9:35  فسمع يسوع أنهم أخرجوه ( يقصد الأعمى الذى أبصر ) خارجا فوجده وقال له: «أتؤمن بابن الله؟» 
Joh 9:36  أجاب: «من هو يا سيد لأومن به؟» 
Joh 9:37  فقال له يسوع: «قد رأيته والذي يتكلم معك هو هو». 
Joh 9:38  فقال: «أومن يا سيد». وسجد له. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

3 - :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 10:36  فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم أتقولون له: إنك تجدف لأني قلت إني ابن الله؟ 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فإذاً المسيح قد أعلن أنه هو ابن الله و فى آيات أخرى ايضاً , و يظُن الشيخ وسام و اتباعه ان المسيح ابناً لله مثله مثلنا !!

و لكن الفرق اننا حن ابناء الله بالتبنى , و أما هو فابن الله بالطبيعة , أى وارثاً لطبيعته , مثلما يلد آدم هابيل , فقد ورث هابيل طبيعة آدم لما وُلد منه بالطبيعة

فهل المسيح كان له ما لله ؟
الاجابة هى نعم :
1 - :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 16:15  كل ما للآب هو لي. لهذا قلت إنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

2 - :
[Q-BIBLE]
Joh 17:10  وكل ما هو لي فهو لك وما هو لك فهو لي وأنا ممجد فيهم. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فالمسيح له كُل ما للآب , بما فيهم طبيعته الإلهية , فكُل لا تستثنى أحداً !!

3 - :
[Q-BIBLE]
Heb 1:1  الله، بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما، بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، 
Heb 1:2  كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه - الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء، الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين. 
Heb 1:3  الذي، وهو بهاء مجده، ورسم جوهره، وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته، بعد ما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا، جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي، 
Heb 1:4  صائرا أعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث اسما أفضل منهم. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فالمسيح كان هو ابن الله بالطبيعة بدليل أن له كُل ما للآب , لكن لا نرى ابنناً بالتبنى له كُل ما للآب !!
بل نرى الكتاب يقول عن من هم ابناء بالتبنى :
[Q-BIBLE]
Psa 82:6  أنا قلت إنكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. 
Psa 82:7  لكن مثل الناس تموتون وكأحد الرؤساء تسقطون. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

و يقول القديس بولس الرسول اننا أخذنا روح التبنى :
[Q-BIBLE]
Rom_8:15  إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضا للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ: «يا أبا الآب!». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

أيضاً يقول القديس بولس الرسول :
[Q-BIBLE]
Eph 1:1  بولس، رسول يسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله، إلى القديسين الذين في أفسس، والمؤمنين في المسيح يسوع. 
Eph 1:2  نعمة لكم وسلام من الله أبينا والرب يسوع المسيح. 
Eph 1:3  مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح، 
Eph 1:4  كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم، لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة، 
Eph 1:5  إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه، حسب مسرة مشيئته، 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فإننا صرنا ابناء لله بالتبنى بيسوع المسيح , فكيف يكون يسوع المسيح ابناً لله بالتبنى إذا كنا نحن نصير ابناء لله بالميسح يسوع ؟

و غيرها من آيات أخرى تثبت ان بنوة المسيح هى بنوة من الآب بالطبيعة , و أضع الآن أحد أقوال القديس كيرلس السكندرى :

{ إرميا : و هل الآب وَلَدنا من طبيعته الذاتية ؟
كيرلس : لا , الله لم يلدنا من طبيعته الذاتية , و لكن يجب ألاّ نخلط بين حالتنا البشرّية و حالة الذى هو الابن بالطبيعة , و لذلك لا ينبغي أن نستخدم نفس الكلام الخاص بحالتنا البشرّية لنتحدث به عن الابن . }

و أيضاً :

{ و لقد كان من المستحيل أن يوجد أبناء بالتبني لو لم يكن الابن الوحيد بالطبيعة كائناً من قبل , كما أنه كان من المستحيل أن توجد ولادة على صورة الأصل لو لم تكن ولادته هى الأصل و المصدر }

المرجع : كتاب حوار حول الثالوث , الجزء الأول ( الحوار الأول و الثاني ) , للقديس كيرلس السكندرى عمود الدين , مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية بالقاهرة , نصوص آبائية - 151 - , ترجمة المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية , ص 107 - 108

و نأتى إلى السؤال الذى أعتبره الشيخ وسام عبد الله سؤالاً سابعاً , قد قلت اننى أؤجله إلى حين و قد أتى وقته :


> 7 - أين قال المسيح أنا الله الأقنوم الثاني؟


فى الحقيقة هذا السؤال غبياً جداً , لإن ماذا يقصد بالترتيب ؟
هل يقصد انه الاقنوم الثانى فى المساواة ؟
لو قصد هذا فالثلاثة أقانيم نحن نؤمن انهم متساويين و بالتالى فمش هحاول اتعب نفسى لإثبات أنه أقنوماً ثانياً !!

لو قصد أنه الأقنوم الثانى نسبة مثلاً إلى هذه الآية :
[Q-BIBLE]
Mat 28:19  فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فهنا ثانى أقنوم تم ذكره هو الابن , و قد أثبتنا ان المسيح هو الابن فلهذا هو سؤالاً غبياً , فهو مجرد سؤال نسبة إلى ترتيب آية معينة ليس إلا , ففى السابقة كان الأقنوم الثانى , و فى التالية هو الأول :
[Q-BIBLE]
2Co 13:14  نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح، ومحبة الله، وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم. آمين.
[/Q-BIBLE]

و فى هذه هو الأقنوم الثالث :
[Q-BIBLE]
Jud 1:20  وأما أنتم أيها الأحباء فابنوا أنفسكم على إيمانكم الأقدس، مصلين في الروح القدس، 
Jud 1:21  واحفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله، منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فبالتالى هو سؤالاً غبياً نابعاً عن جهل , بهذا تم الرد على السبعة اسئلة التى أتدعى الشيخ وسام كذباً أنلا أحد من المسيحيين أستطاع الرد عليها

:new5:

:new5: مجداً للثالوث الأقدس الآب و الابن و الروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين :new5:

:new5:

شكر خاص لأستاذى الغالى الذى دائماً ما تعلمت و أتعلم منه *Molka Molkan* الرب يبارك حياته و خدمته ليخدم أكثر لمجد المسيح

المراجع :
1 - الكتاب المقدس ( SVD - GNT - HOT )
2 - قاموس سترونج Strong's Hebrew and Greek Dictionaries
3 - كتاب  والدةُ الإله , للقديس كيرلس السكندري , مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس المركز  الأرثوذكسى للدراسات الآبائية بالقاهرة , نصوص آبائية - 162 - , ترجمة عن  اليونانية د. جورج عوض إبراهيم , مراجعة د. نصحي عبد الشهيد
4 - كتاب  حوار حول الثالوث , الجزء الأول ( الحوار الأول و الثاني ) , للقديس كيرلس  السكندرى عمود الدين , مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات  الآبائية بالقاهرة , نصوص آبائية - 151 - , ترجمة المركز الأرثوذكسي  للدراسات الآبائية​


----------



## amgd beshara (3 سبتمبر 2012)

رائع يا عبد المسيح 
الرب يباركك و يعوضك


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*لماذا تدعونه "الشيخ" وسام؟ هذا لا شيخ ولا حاجة. إن أردنا تكريمه بأكثر ما يكون الكرم نقول له "المدعو" وسام العبدلله (هذا إن كان إسمه الحقيقي أصلا) فقط لا غير. تعملوه شيخ ليه؟ ده شخص شتّام قليل أدب مش أكتر، لا أحد يعرف ما هو تحصيله العلمي ولا يُمثّل شيء للمسلمين أنفسهم، فلماذا عليه أن يكون "شيخا" عندنا؟!

أرجو تغيير عنوان هذا الموضوع والموضوع الآخر المُثبّت بناءا على هذا الكلام.

وشكرا أخي الحبيب على تعبك. ربنا يباركك.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 سبتمبر 2012)

شيخ او غير شيخ لا يهمنا هم جميعهم يشككون فى المسيحية لان المسيحية خطر كبير عليهم


----------



## Abdel Messih (3 سبتمبر 2012)

> *لماذا تدعونه "الشيخ" وسام؟*





> شيخ او غير شيخ


ليست إشكاليتى هما مسمينه الشيخ وسام , فإن كان شيخاً , فها هو مستوى الشيوخ فى المسيحيات 

سأكمل الموضوع لاحقاً بمشيئة الرب


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جميل جدا ردك قوي جدا ووافي 

اضافه بسيطة


> 1 - أين قال المسيح أنا الله ؟



*1-انا هو 
 فَقُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ، لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ».*
*25 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضًا بِهِ.*
قال السيد المسيح   			أنا منذ الأزل يهوه (أنا هو) الذي أكلمكم الآن، والآن صرت يهوه المتجسد  			الذي يكلمكم الآن.

*2-  أنا والآب واحد
**30-33): "أنا والآب واحد. فتناول اليهود أيضًا حجارة ليرجموه. أجابهم  	يسوع أعمالًا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبي بسبب أي عمل منها ترجمونني*. 	*أجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل** تجديف** فانك وأنت إنسان  	تجعل نفسك إلهًا.*"

نجد ان اليهود انفسهم من كانوا يسمعوا السيد المسيح فهمواما قاله ان السيد المسيح قال حرفيا انا يهوه

*3- رب السبت*
*«إن  		ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضًا» (متى12: 8).
**لقد قال يهوه لموسى في  		خروج31: 13و17 «وَأَنْتَ تُكَلِّمُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلاً:  		سُبُوتِي تَحْفَظُونَهَا لأَنَّهُ عَلاَمَةٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ فِي  		أَجْيَالِكُمْ , هُوَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلاَمَةٌ  		إِلَى الأَبَد». فأن يقول المسيح إنه ”رب السبت“ أيضًا، فهذا معناه أنه هو  		الرب ”يهوه“ الذي تكلم قديمًا إلى موسى، والذي أمر الشعب قديمًا بحفظ  		السبوت. فواضح أنه لا يجرؤ نبي أن يعتبر نفسه ”رب السبت“ بعد أن قال الرب  		عن السبوت إنها سبوته (ارجع إلى خروج31: 13؛ لاويين19: 3و 30؛ 26: 2؛  		حزقيال 20: 12و 20؛ 44: 24).*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 سبتمبر 2012)

> - أين قال المسيح أنا الله ؟
> 2 - أين طلب المسيح العبادة؟
> 3 - أين قال المسيح أنا الله الظاهر في الجسد؟
> 4 - أين تكلم المسيح عن الخطيئة الأصلية؟
> ...


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
يصمم [  إبليس وملائكته ]  فى إسلوبه التربصي   على  التصييد اللفظى :
1- عدم إعلان كل التفاصيل الفقهية اللاهوتية كلها مرة واحدة ... مبعثه حرص  الله  على تأهل البشرية لاقتبال الحق وإستيعابه بلا  سؤء تفهم أو سؤء تطبيق -  فمن الممكن إذ كان إستعداد البشر ذهنياً وثقافياً وخلفيتهم الثقافية المجتمعية   غير مؤهل لإستيعاب الحقائق فى نصابها - أقول من الممكن جدا جدا  إنحرافهم  إلى الشرك والوثنية والتعدديه  .. إذ  قال لهم الله حرفياً  نصياً  ذلك فى وقت من الاوقات..  بل هو أعلن لهم  تدريجياً الحقيقة بإسلوب  تنفيذى تدريجى .
2- المسيح لم يأت  إلى الارض ليقول للناس إعبدونى  
[  فهو جاء ليَخــــِدم لا ليُــخّدُم ولـــــــيـــبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين ] الانجيل بحسب معلمنا متى الاصحاح 20 الايه 28.....فهو تبارك وتقدس  شأنه  أخلى نفسه اخذاً شكل العبد وإذ وجد فى الهيئة كإنسان  وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب ..لذا رفعه الله فيليبي 3
وهو رسم اسلوب البذل  والاتضاع  والمحبة الساعية الباذلة التاعبة  ناموساً فى وسط تلاميذه مت 2025و26 ++
+وهو تبارك اسمه قال لتلاميذه انه سيدهم وابوهم ومعلمهم الكائن فى السموات [ متى23 الايات8-12]
+وهو الذى  وافق وبارك وآءمن  على إعتبار تلاميذه له انه الرب والمعلم  والراسل لهم وهم رسله [  يوحنا   13الايات من 12الى19]

3- المسيح قال أنه [A] نزل من السماء....[ B] ليعمل   لا ليقول  فلو كان القول هو الهدف لكان قاله وهو فى السماء 
إدرس  معى  من الانجيل بحسب معلمنا ماريوحنا الاصحاح 6 الايات 38ومابعدها
[ * 38. لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
39. وَهَذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ.
40. لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الاِبْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ».* ]
    فهو   تبارك وتقدس شأنه ...* نزل من السماء ليعمل *  لا ليقول  ...
و*ليقول بإعماله *_*مالا يقدر أحد أخر لا  ان    يقوله ولا  أن يعمله    *_  .


----------



## amgd beshara (10 سبتمبر 2012)

في انتظار تكملة الاجابات ..


----------



## Abdel Messih (11 سبتمبر 2012)

تم الإنتهاء من الموضوع , شكراً لكُل من تابعوا الموضوع


----------



## e-Sword (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*يدوم صليبك دائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــما موضوع جبار *


----------

